# rare Tyco Porsche?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291414599832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

eBay item number:291414599832

Is the white #44 a Rare Car?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hard to find w/the tampo`s & windshield sticker intact. Too bad the sticker is missing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Harder to find yes. They don't normally claim that much value though. I like them but I watched mine for almost 3 months before I had the cash and paid less than a third of that one.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Talk about weird.....*

Got an old tackle box this afternoon with with some slot car junk in it and.......





This was in it ^^^^^


Here's the rest (out of the tackle box and about to head home from work)


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Looks like somebody painted the windows*

and the lights.
Freaking kids!
Kind of dig the red back windows but will clean it up. The front lights are just odd but should be easy to fix.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a big price for the pair of them for sure, but the buyer may be trying to buy back his younger days. I have my younger days so no need to pay extra......


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice haul `Nuts! Looks like alot of treasure in that box! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

